# What table insert !!



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Please help me out here is you can, I am building my own table, I have narrowed down that I want the Woodpecker Quick Lift. Now the question comes in there are 3 models for my Porter Cable 690, actually mine is the 694VK. The models differ do to the plate size, QL350A is the 9.25x11.75 plate which is standard Woodpecker, the others are for Rockler and Rousseau. Mind boggling, what is the best plate size to stick with for future expansion like adding a drop in jig saw etc or does it really matter. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jfacteau

It doesn't really matter, I like to offset the plate from center of the router table in this way you can use the table from both sides of the cabinet, one for standard router jobs and the other side for big items,cabinets doors,plywood panels , etc.all you need to do make sure the fence can be used from both sides of the cabinet.
That's when a swing fence comes in nice, 4 small hole in the top and the fence can be fliped around quick and easy.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You have no reason to drop a jig saw into your router table. None of them are accurate enough to bother doing this. The main consideration is this: will you have more than one router to use in the table? Or will you use your router in more than one table? Some members have 3-1/4 HP routers for heavy jobs and smaller units for normal everyday use. This means 2 identical plates. Some members use their router in a large table at home and have a smaller portable table for jobsites. This would suggest a router lift may not be worth the money. Rockler has the Router Raiser on sale for about $50 less than Woodcraft is selling the Woodpeckers lift for. All that said, 9 x 12" is the most common size plate. You can go with an origonal Rousseau plate or one of the copies that doesnt have the patented convex surface. What size guide bushings will you be using? PC style or Router Workshop style? (Only for Router Workshop mounting plates) I have a couple of Rousseau plates and am happy with them. All of these work. It's up to you.


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Mike, actually I had bought a Rousseau insert and a Router Raizer, jumped the gun is what I did. By the time you add up the costs plus the fact of drilling out my plunge base etc dollar wise the really wasn't all the far away from the cost Of the quick lift.(199.00). That said is just looked like a much more stable and accurate system going with the lift and for smaller jobs on site I still have both bases available. Most of my on site work was edging or laminate trimming anyhow. The QL-350A-RS replaces the Rousseau plate but it does not have the snubbers or the levelers. Only the QL-350A has them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you have an early version of the Rousseau plate that didn't include the leveling screws just head to your hardware store and ask for some Allen set screws. Use an Allen wrench to turn them into the 4 small holes near the corners, this is how I leveled my early style plate. I was wrong about the lift, it is the JessEm router lift FX for $189 at Rockler.


----------

